# Java man or Toelke



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey stick shooters;

I am considering to order a new bow and debating between the two. I own a Toelke Chinook and love it. Excellent grip, smooth, quite and blazing fast. Everyrhing you can ask in a bow. So I was thinking of ordering a bolt takedown version of the Chinook with heavier wood combos but then I've been reading a lot of good reviews about the Java man archery bows and the Tanjavur recurve caught my attention. I am thorn between the thrill of a new bow vs a version of my current one, and the fear of a new bow vs the version of my current one. I know it might be a stretch to ask what you guys think between the two - Toelke Chinook vs Java man Tanjavuk, but if by any chance you owned the two, any suggestion would be appreciated. 

Just a reminder - a little kitten dies each time you suggest me an ILF bow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not a reflex deflex longbow guy but I've seen them all and shot most and if I were looking for such a bow with out hesitation it would be a Centaur


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Edizkan said:


> Hey stick shooters;
> 
> I am considering to order a new bow and debating between the two. I own a Toelke Chinook and love it. Excellent grip, smooth, quite and blazing fast. Everyrhing you can ask in a bow. So I was thinking of ordering a bolt takedown version of the Chinook with heavier wood combos but then I've been reading a lot of good reviews about the Java man archery bows and the Tanjavur recurve caught my attention. I am thorn between the thrill of a new bow vs a version of my current one, and the fear of a new bow vs the version of my current one. I know it might be a stretch to ask what you guys think between the two - Toelke Chinook vs Java man Tanjavuk, but if by any chance you owned the two, any suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> Just a reminder - a little kitten dies each time you suggest me an ILF bow.


So am I to assume that the Blacktail finally sold then lol? 

My thoughts: You already have a Toelke, try the Tanjavuk. I do believe it only comes as a 58"-60" model correct? If so I cannot buy it from you if you don't like it as I perfer 62" bows. 

All kidding aside, I have shot (and own/owned) the TD whip and chinook and shot the one piece version of each and really couldn't notice a difference. If you are buying one to travel with for hunting than nothing beats the ease of a TD bow. If you have the "new bow bug", buy the Java Man as it will cause that disease to go into remission for at least a few months. Besides have you seen the Java in person? Beautiful bow!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> So am I to assume that the Blacktail finally sold then lol?
> 
> My thoughts: You already have a Toelke, try the Tanjavuk. I do believe it only comes as a 58"-60" model correct? If so I cannot buy it from you if you don't like it as I perfer 62" bows.
> 
> All kidding aside, I have shot (and own/owned) the TD whip and chinook and shot the one piece version of each and really couldn't notice a difference. If you are buying one to travel with for hunting than nothing beats the ease of a TD bow. If you have the "new bow bug", buy the Java Man as it will cause that disease to go into remission for at least a few months. Besides have you seen the Java in person? Beautiful bow!


Nope, Blacktail is still in my office room, wrapped in bubble wraps. It will sell sooner or later. 

I think 58-60 on a Tanjavuk is equivalent to a 64-66" 3 piece takedown due to the very short and slim riser. So, you're not off the hook  

I wrote an email to Gregg, inquiring about the bow, even with the heaviest material, the bow ends up weighing 27-30 oz. Got some good information. And no, I haven't seen the bow in person, but the pictures look amazing.

I am still indecisive. Both setups will cost the same. There is a significant difference in turnaround times. Toelke is generally delivered within 3 weeks. Java man has a 9 month turnaround time. Both are excellent. Maybe I will just snipe one from these forums. Who knows 

My g.a.s (gear acquisition syndrome) is recently satisfied with the purchase of a Wes Wallace Mentor from this very forum. I am looking forward to that beauty. Sold the Bob Lee, regretted the same day driving home, got a trade offer for my Border for a Bob Lee... Traded. Life is good. Now only if I can sell the Blacktail.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

[QUOTE*My g.a.s (gear acquisition syndrome) is recently satisfied *with the purchase of a Wes Wallace Mentor from this very forum. I am looking forward to that beauty. Sold the Bob Lee, regretted the same day driving home, got a trade offer for my Border for a Bob Lee... Traded. Life is good. Now only if I can sell the Blacktail.[/QUOTE]

SUUURE it is. The 9 month turn around time is a rough one for me. Even three months is too long (for me).


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> > *My g.a.s (gear acquisition syndrome) is recently satisfied *with the purchase of a Wes Wallace Mentor from this very forum. I am looking forward to that beauty. Sold the Bob Lee, regretted the same day driving home, got a trade offer for my Border for a Bob Lee... Traded. Life is good. Now only if I can sell the Blacktail.
> 
> 
> SUUURE it is. The 9 month turn around time is a rough one for me. Even three months is too long (for me).


:laugh: I know I know. I need to hold my horses. 

It is a long time but considering you only put down $150 and have 9 months to save the rest, not too bad. Same goes for many other bowyers. Blacktail currently is 8 months.


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

I have an Elkhart Gregg made me in March. Sweet bow. As far as the fit and finish it far exceeded my expectations. OH and it shoots. 
You won't be disappointed with with a Javaman. Gregg is great to deal with as well.


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Smokedinpa said:


> I have an Elkhart Gregg made me in March. Sweet bow. As far as the fit and finish it far exceeded my expectations. OH and it shoots.
> You won't be disappointed with with a Javaman. Gregg is great to deal with as well.


Elkheart is a gorgeous longbow. I am yet to talk to a guy in the traditional bow business who is unpleasant to deal with. I am lucky enough to talk with Dan Toelke, Dale Dye (almost bought his bow), people at Bob Lee, Black Widow, Blacktail and Sid at Border archery. All great guys.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't go wrong with either. I have owned 3 Javaman bows. I currently am shooting an Elkheart.
But, I just shot my first Toelke, and I just ordered a Chinook!
I like the grip better. More consistent placement.
As far as shooting, both are great!
~Wojo


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. If you like longbows and 50s style recurves, you'll love Toelke Chinook.



wojo14 said:


> Can't go wrong with either. I have owned 3 Javaman bows. I currently am shooting an Elkheart.
> But, I just shot my first Toelke, and I just ordered a Chinook!
> I like the grip better. More consistent placement.
> As far as shooting, both are great!
> ~Wojo


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

I ended up finding a Java man Tanjavur and picking it up at ETAR. The seller is a custom knife maker and he will have a stand there. The list of traditional bowyers and accessory makers have grown significantly for the event.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Edizkan said:


> I ended up finding a Java man Tanjavur and picking it up at ETAR. The seller is a custom knife maker and he will have a stand there. The list of traditional bowyers and accessory makers have grown significantly for the event.


Did you get it at my poundage or yours lol


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> Did you get it at my poundage or yours lol


It's 50 @ 26 or 55 @ 28. 58" AMO, cocobolo riser and ash veneers over bamboo limbs.


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure about this bow since I found out about myself that I am not as good with longbows and longbow style recurves (50s) as heavier and bulkier takedowns. If I was, I would have jumped all over the Toelke Chinook TD that's been changing hands frequently in this forum. 

According to Greg of Java man, Tanjavur is his best bow as far as performance goes and I do like the ancient Scythian look to the bow. So, we'll see how this one when I shoot it next weekend at ETAR.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Edizkan said:


> It's 50 @ 26 or 55 @ 28. 58" AMO, cocobolo riser and ash veneers over bamboo limbs.
> 
> View attachment 6146537


Great looking bow. Too heavy for me lol so I can't try it out when you sell it in a month or two.........


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Edizkan said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this bow since I found out about myself that I am not as good with longbows and longbow style recurves (50s) as heavier and bulkier takedowns. If I was, I would have jumped all over the Toelke Chinook TD that's been changing hands frequently in this forum.
> 
> According to Greg of Java man, Tanjavur is his best bow as far as performance goes and I do like the ancient Scythian look to the bow. So, we'll see how this one when I shoot it next weekend at ETAR.


It's funny, I like the looks and feel of so many different bows but I can't argue with how I shoot my ILF or bear TD.


----------

